# IMATS Los Angelees haul!! (Plus a stop over at a CCO)....PICS/SWATCHES!



## LeeleeBell (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi everyone!

This was my first time going to IMATS and I had a really good time...I just got an exhibit floor ticket tho, so I didn't attend any classes. I really just wanted to see what the "show" was like. I am not sure I saved *too* much after the 20$ ticket price and gas for the trip, lol...but it was all worth it, seeing what this show was like. I did get some great deals though and I would go again.

The place I saved the most at: Stila! 

The e/s were marked down to $10 so I bought one (Cassis), AND the One Step foundation which I loved at Sephora but cost $44 there (more than I was willing to pay)...was marked down to 24...The MA that helped me out also let me get an empty quad for $5 (these are 16 in store)....Woo hoo! Crossing my fingers the color works out though, it's hard to tell in the lighting at the convention center and at home...gonna have to check it out in the daylight.

Other stuff I bought:

At Naimie's:

Lisa Watier Lip Kiss Crayon Gloss in "Passion Fuchsia", beautiful bright, moisturizing crayon thats halfway between gloss and lipstick...very moisturizing and sooo pigmented! (A bit of a fruity scent to it, so if that's not something you're into, I don't recommend it. But I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

Two beauty blenders + cleanser....these were just $24.50 (I think this retails for $40...used to be more when I checked last year)

At Nyx:
They had every Nyx item you could think of...not very marked down but at least it was all there in front of you to swatch. 

I ended up buying "I dream of St. Marteen" 5 color palette (and yes these are very pigmented)...don't know why I did this though since I am SO jumping on the UD Naked palette when it comes out LOL!
Also got a black felt tip eyeliner (liquid), and an e/s in "my favorite color"....reminds me of MAC dazzlelight.

Crown Brushes:
I got a kabuki, a fan brush kabuki, and a flat top brush...

I hung around the show for about 2 hours...I almost got in the crazy MUFE line but just to swatch products there were SO many people and I could see they had already sold out of a bunch of stuff...I didn't want to end up going into that lonnnnnnng line just to find out the things I wanted were sold out. I just looked around the show some more at all of the body painting/sculpting....I saw a bit of Eve Pearl's 
demo on the floor (but the audio was really bad, so I left)...

The body painting was just really getting underway as I was about to leave....What I saw of them were really amazing though. One in particular...I kept staring because I couldn't believe this was all just rubber and makeup I was staring at...really cool (it was a "creature" of some sort lol).

I forgot to buy brush guards ....and chickened out on the Clarisonic *sigh* (two things i had written down to get). Oh well, there's always next year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....and the brush guards should be easy enough to get at Sallys or online.

I (very briefly) saw "pursebuzz" walking with a box into a room just as the show was starting....that was the only really familiar face to me, other than Eve Pearl.

I think that's it for now....if I remember anything else, I will share it later:


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Jun 27, 2010)

How do you like the crown brushes/how much were they, if you don't mind. Did you happen to see any Hakuhodo brushes?


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jun 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheTeenageMuse* 

 
_How do you like the crown brushes/how much were they, if you don't mind. Did you happen to see any Hakuhodo brushes?_

 
Hi there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for three brushes I spent about 24.50...and these were the 'badger brushes' which were some of their higher priced...So I didn't do badly at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Very soft and dense too!

Hakuhodo...I did see their booth and spent some time there. I saw one brush that I liked...it was $54 dollars and very unique. But I am not a makeup artist, these are just for myself & I found their brushes very overpriced. Honestly, aside from the $54 brush I wanted, I didn't think these were unique or better than MAC....So I just walked away without purchasing any.


----------



## Ingenue (Jun 28, 2010)

I was looking for an IMATS thread! Okay... I'm way too raggedy to post pics and what not here. But I put them ALL on my blog:

www.shahadakarim.blogspot.com

And YES Hakuhodo was there live and in technicolor. I got most of my brushes from them at The Makeup Show in March, so I didn't get any this time.

I'll post the haul in a bit...  'cause MY GOODNESS what a spectacle. IMATS was AWESOME and humbling. Some of those makeup artists... My God. BOW DOWN!


----------



## gemmel06 (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow nice haul love it!!!


----------



## MsHaight (Jul 7, 2010)

I didnt get to stop by the Clarisonic booth but I was wondering if anyone knew whether they were just selling the full-size white Clarisonic or if they also had pink or even the Mia's?


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsHaight* 

 
_I didnt get to stop by the Clarisonic booth but I was wondering if anyone knew whether they were just selling the full-size white Clarisonic or if they also had pink or even the Mia's?_

 
Both! The Clarisonic was 100, the Mia was 90 including brush head and something else I can't remember lol


----------



## MsHaight (Jul 12, 2010)

Thank you Leeleebell! Hopefully they are at Imats next year again because I really want the Mia! I am still kicking myself for not buying one this year!!


----------



## JM3535 (Jul 14, 2010)

LOVE that NYX pallette. I just can't stay away from the browns.


----------



## beautytraveler (Jul 15, 2010)

IMATS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




awesome goodies


----------

